
'DNA microscopy' offers new way to image cells - Gedxx
https://phys.org/news/2019-06-dna-microscopy-image-cells.html
======
est31
By the article I wasn't very impressed. To me it seemed that some journalist
didn't understand what color coding was. But actually, they are right, it
definitely is a new method other than microscopy. I only got aware of that
once I read the paper.

Basically, what they are doing is to spread so-called UMI (think of it as
UUID) markers onto the material. Then they obtain pairwise distance
information between an UMI and its neighbours and encode it into a DNA strand.
Last but not least, that DNA strand is being sequenced and the pairwise
distance information read out. A computation step creates the final image from
the distance information.

